# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pil slikken&toch onregelmatig ongesteld

## J.L

ik ben 16 jaar oud en slikt de pil alleen de laatse 4x dat ik ongesteld moest worden duurden het langer dan normaal meestal wordt ik het 2dagen na de laatste pil s ochtens maar toen was het s avonds en toen duurde het 3dagen en nu 4 dagen.. alleen nou weet ik niet of er iets ergs aan de hand is  :Confused:

----------


## Nikky278

Daar zou ik me niet te druk om maken... Je hormoonhuishouding verandert op jouw leeftijd nog, dus kan het zijn dat je menstruatie ook wat verandert. Zolang het niet uitblijft of extreem wordt, zou ik me geen zorgen maken. Je wordt denk ik vanzelf weer stabiel. Als je je echt zorgen maakt, of het blijft veranderen, kun je het beste even contact opnemen met je huisarts.

Xx

----------

